# ScOuT parting out the machine!



## ScOuT

Well...the time has come to say goodbye to my baby. I am moving to Ft. Benning Georgia for a 3 year Drill Sergeant tour. My time will be limited to do anything on computers much less take care of my machine.  I figured parting it out before the hardware becomes too old would be best. I really would like to see it go on the forum before I throw it up on ebay. 
  I have a ton of other stuff including fans, 120mm fan grills, cables and odds and ins. If you are looking for anything random…I may have one I can send you for shipping costs only. 

Paypal is the only form of payment. I will ship world wide with additional costs added to the price. I have shipped stuff to Australia and the UK already and it was cheaper than sending it the the States for me. 
Please send me a PM about potential buys and we will work out the details.

  Here is a link for the thread for my computer. 
http://www.computerforum.com/151408-coolermaster-690-mod.html 

*eVGA 780i *($50 shipped) 
  ($65 shipped) Motherboard is in great condition…fired right up and has never given me any problems. I replaced stock TIM with AS5. I tried my Q9300 at FSB 1600 MHz and my Corsair RAM at 1200 and it ran smooth as silk for over a month. I bought it from Midnight_Fox1 here on the forum. 
http://www.evga.com/products/moreinfo.asp?pn=132-CK-NF78-A1

*Intel Q9300* *SOLD!*
  Good solid Intel quad processor. Never been over heated, ran it at 3.0 GHz for a month with no issues. Never tried to go any higher.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115043&Tpk=Q9300 

*Corsair Dominator - DDR2 – 2 x 2 GB **SOLD!*
  What is there to say really…awesome RAM, never once had any issues. Comes with the cooling fan also.
http://www.corsair.com/_datasheets/TWIN2X4096-8500C5D.pdf
http://www.amazon.com/Corsair-TWIN2X4096-8500C5D-Dominator-PC2-8500-1066MHz/dp/B001CK3X0Q

*eVGA GTX 260 – Core 216 – 65nm - Super Clock Edition **SOLD!*
  Wonderful card that I still admire when I fire up a game. Has torn through everything I have thrown at it. Fold at between 6,500 and 8,000 PPD. I have replaced the stock TIM with AS5…runs nice and cool. It is registered to me through eVGA…I will of course always be here for help with an RMA or any issues.
http://www.evga.com/articles/00429/ 

*Logitech G15 keyboard *($45 shipped)
  Love this piece of work by Logitech…tons of options and an LCD screen that displays almost anything you want it to.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823126034&cm_re=G15-_-23-126-034-_-Product 

*Linksys Wireless-N notebook adapter *($35 shipped) I paid $75 for it new and never even used it. The CD is still unopened. We were going to make this huge network at or base in Afghanistan but it never happened. 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...&cm_re=linksys_WPC600N-_-33-124-263-_-Product






*
Linksys 10/100 eight port switch *($25 shipped) Never once used this either.




*
Logitech MX 518 mouse - Sold!

**Western Digital Caviar Blue 320GB - Sold!* *

Western Digital 160GB - Sold!*

*Coolermaster V8 – with LGA 775 mounting only **SOLD!

* *Scythe hard drive mounts for the 5” drive bays* ($12 shipped) These things are cool…I love them  
http://www.computerforum.com/151408-coolermaster-690-mod-3.html#post1331466 

*Zalman 6 channel fan controller *($15 shipped)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...1&cm_re=fan_controller-_-11-999-171-_-Product
*
Pinnacle Studio Plus version 12 *($30 shipped) Great program with tons of video options...just don't have time.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Damn. I don't see my 9600GSO from your daughter's Dell 

I'm tempted to get the notebook adapter or the GTX260, but the last thing I need to do is spend more money. Saving up to take my girlfriend to see Phantom on Broadway  Good luck on the sale though!


----------



## Twist86

That location legit Scout? If your in the US then how old is the mouse and how sensitive is it vs a normal mouse? Seems like shipping would cost a ton to ship from over there but I been wanting a more sensitive mouse for my wrists 

ATM I just use some 3 button black mouse from Microsoft...got it from a OEM system for free


----------



## voyagerfan99

Twist86 said:


> That location legit Scout? If your in the US then how old is the mouse? Seems like shipping would cost a ton to ship from over there.



He's overseas, but shipping isn't bad through APO addresses. I sold him a video card last year and shipping was maybe $10.


----------



## ScOuT

voyagerfan99 said:


> Damn. I don't see my 9600GSO from your daughter's Dell
> 
> I'm tempted to get the notebook adapter or the GTX260, but the last  thing I need to do is spend more money. Saving up to take my girlfriend  to see Phantom on Broadway  Good luck on the sale though!



My brother in law is going through rough times and his computer completely fried...like smoking fried.  I gave him some extra parts and helped him with a cheap build...the card is still chuggin along!



Twist86 said:


> That location legit Scout? If your in the US then how old is the mouse and how sensitive is it vs a normal mouse? Seems like shipping would cost a ton to ship from over there but I been wanting a more sensitive mouse for my wrists
> 
> ATM I just use some 3 button black mouse from Microsoft...got it from a OEM system for free



Ya...my address is weird. I have a German house address and an Army post office address. Shipping to the states is a little more expensive than within the actual U.S. When I ship other places in the world I use the German system...not too bad actually.

The mouse can be adjusted for sensitivity. There is a small lightweight Logitech program that you can adjust almost everything. Very comfortable mouse and has served me well. It is about a year and a half old. I was gone for a year so it did not get used the last year.


----------



## voyagerfan99

ScOuT said:


> My brother in law is going through rough times and his computer completely fried...like smoking fried.  I gave him some extra parts and helped him with a cheap build...the card is still chuggin along!



Glad to hear it's still serving you well!


----------



## G25r8cer

Great price on the CM V8!! Someone should def buy it. Its a great cooler. 

Note: Am3 bracket can be bought directly from CM


----------



## ScOuT

G25r8cer said:


> Great price on the CM V8!! Someone should def buy it. Its a great cooler.
> 
> Note: Am3 bracket can be bought directly from CM



It is a great cooler...looks soo nice in any case. You can change the LED and the fan for your color scheme. A nice color LED fan would be nice!


----------



## Aastii

=EDIT=

scratch that, will pm

have a free bump


----------



## linkin

Hey man good to see you back! My brother is looking for a motherboard, not promising anything yet but I will keep you updated


----------



## ScOuT

linkin said:


> Hey man good to see you back! My brother is looking for a motherboard, not promising anything yet but I will keep you updated



Sounds good...just let me know!


----------



## valtopps

pm for the mobo


----------



## ScOuT

Bump...GTX 260 for $110 shipped now.


----------



## voyagerfan99

ScOuT said:


> Bump...GTX 260 for $110 shipped now.



OMG stop tempting me


----------



## ScOuT

voyagerfan99 said:


> OMG stop tempting me



GTX 260 is SOLD!


----------



## fastdude

ScOuT said:


> GTX 260 is SOLD!



@VoyagerFan99
Temptation averted


----------



## ScOuT

A little bump to the top


----------



## wolfeking

On that Samsung CD/DVD drive, Is it a RW drive (at least CDRW??) or just read only?? And for like $20 would you sell a sata cab;e w/ it??


----------



## ScOuT

Bump...


----------



## linkin

Hey. Is the G15 a v1 or v2? Orange or blue backlights? For my brother as a late christmas present


----------



## ScOuT

Orange backlight


----------



## linkin

Right thanks, will probably take it then. I'll PM you later


----------

